# bloody red shrimp invasion



## shipartist (Oct 16, 2006)

bloody this and bloody that, hope this site works:

redorbit.com/news/science/873515/.../index.html?source=r_science

(Note from Benjidog: It will not work as you have to insert URLs using the little icon that looks like a blue circle with a pair of sunglasses in front of it! I have tried to locate the URL without success - can you correct it or add another post with the URL added as above please?)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,


> Bloody this and bloody that


Bloody nope.......:sweat: 

Should be here somewhere:
http://www.redorbit.com/science/


----------



## shipartist (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks, ruud and Benjidog!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Ruud,

I know it is in there somewhere, but I am damned if I could find it! 

I got as far as you did - the index page - but couldn't find anything about red shrimp invasions - bloody or otherwise - using the site search facilities.

Brian


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/873515/tiny_shrimp_is_newest_threat_to_great_lakes/index.html


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Found Paul0510's link gave me a blank page but if you miss the index bit off the end you should be right

Try
http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/873515/tiny_shrimp_is_newest_threat_to_great_lakes/

Kris


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
With a little bit o luck,at least we know how they look like,those bloody little red devils.(Jester) 
©visa hietalahti


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

You win some, you lose some. I heard that the King Prawns in South Australia's Spencer Gulf hitched a ride in ship's ballast water too. They were lucky that time - Bloody Big Shrimp!

John T.


----------

